# Fungus/insect damage or just going dormant?



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi all, could you take a look at the pics below and let me know what you think is going on here?

I first thought this was some fungus/insect issue so put down some triazicide and diseaseEX, but not sure now. I wouldnt think the grass would go dormant this early in Houston (esp since other sections of the yard are totally green) but Im very new to lawn care so not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm in Houston too and we're definitely not at dormant season yet (usually starts around first frost). Given that it's an isolated spot, I would be inclined to think fungal or insect pressure. Brown patch fungus has been prevalent in my neighborhood the past couple weeks, so that's a possibility.

When did you put down Azoxy (diseaseEX)? Bear in mind it can take a while for it to kick in and see results - at least a week but sometimes up to a month depending on how fast your grass is growing.


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks @Live Oak, I just put down some today. Hope it shows results soon


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I've never ran into chinch bugs in bermuda grass in my life...until this year. I had very similar spots pop
up fairly quickly, and they looked similar to this. Get down on your hands and knees and take a look around.


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

@viva_oldtrafford thanks, i went out and found these guys??

I applied triazicide locally but ill repeat it on the whole lawn to be sure they dont spread.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

@OND_longhorn

Yep, that's the problem - sod webworms. They have been really bad this year. Check and see if your triazicide is labeled to control sod webworms, if not, I'd recommend applying either biphenthrin or Bacillus thuringiensis (BT). I've had success with both. You will need to apply at dusk for maximum efficacy because webworms feed at night.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Triazicide is labeled for sod webworms and has worked for me in the past. @Live Oak is right; it's been a tough year. Webworms are actually pretty easy to kill but breaking the cycle can be a chore, especially in the warmer climates.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

I spent most of the summer battling army worms.I took @REDTWINS advice and started using Bifen XTS every few weeks and finally got them under control.I also put up a bug zapper to kill off the moths that lay hundreds of eggs at once.Its a process and you need to put up a strong stand to stay ahead of them.


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Alright just bombarded the backyard with triazicide and lightly watered it in.

@Live Oak @Redtwin @ocean-front thanks for the bifenthrin recommendation. I ordered some and will apply it this week unless the issue is solved with triazicide.

Any recommendations for the concentration and application of bifenthrin? I have a ryobi electric pump spray that i will calibrate soon and im planning to use it to spray the whole lawn with bifenthrin. As far as i read it should be safe for the lawn, but not sure.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

@OND_longhorn

Bifenthrin is safe for lawns, but I would recommend keeping pets and children off sprayed areas until the product dries - at least 1-2 hours. Again, applying at dusk is best. Depending on the severity of the webworm outbreak, you may need multiple applications for full control, which I would do in weekly intervals. If you have extra bifen in your tank, you can spray under foliage to control mosquitos.

The product label will be your best bet for concentration, but don't be surprised when it's a very small amount, say something on the order of ~0.25 fl oz per gallon of water.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

I mixed my bifenxts with my PGR app, it came out to be 1/2 oz of bifen in 4 gal.sprayer with a 20lb pressure regulator and tee jet nozzle.I applied it every 3 weeks when I had to apply PGR and I also mixed in 4 tbs of Peters 20-20-20.Keep in mind my soil is 90% sand so I do my fertilizer apps foliar,I do supplement with Sunny Land 6-4-0 every other month.I also use the bifen to spray all around my house and it has done a great job at killing all the ants palmetto bugs etc from coming indoors.I find dead bugs on the sidewalks and close to the house until it gets diluted from rain,"welcome to Fl".Great recommendation from a fellow Fl.resident RedTwin!


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Alright i applied 1oz/1000sqft bifen to the whole backyard.

Hope this stops those hungry little f***ers. They move fast!!


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi all, a quick question, have you ever tried applying Bifenthrin and BT at the same time? Not sure if Bifenthrin would hurt the bacteria..

The lawn is slowly recovering but I still have some moths flying around so I want to do a 2nd round of treatment to keep things under control.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I usually just do repeat apps. I am on a monthly schedule with Bifen XTS but when I was fighting mole crickets, I did 3 apps 2 weeks apart. I also rotate products each year. Last year was imidacloprid, this year Bifen XTS; I'm thinking of going with Permethrin SFR next season. I don't know much about B.t. though.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

That's army worms sod web worms are a lot smaller


----------



## OND_longhorn (Oct 9, 2020)

Good call. I was wondering why this one was much bigger than the other worms on the lawn. That explains it.

Most of the worms I see are much smaller, and I actually saw their webs in the thatch layer so I think they are webworms. In any case, I'm rotating between bifenthrin and BT which should work for both.

I really hope this cycle will be over soon


----------

